# No Green Ring for the 600mm and 800mm STM w/ Diffractive Optics?



## analoggrotto (Aug 29, 2020)

Too late to revise it now, but it would have been nice to see Canon continue the symbology of this lesser known technology.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 29, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Too late to revise it now, but it would have been nice to see Canon continue the symbology of this lesser known technology.


I don't think these two lenses deserve a special ring myself. I never liked the green ring anyway.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 29, 2020)

Were any of the green ring lenses themselves all that special? 

These are "STM" and an STM has never carried a Red ring. 

Just musings while I wait for my R5. lol


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Were any of the green ring lenses themselves all that special?


The FD 300mm f/2.8 SSC Fluorite was pretty special.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 29, 2020)

Looks like it! But the green ring didnt mean Diffractive Optics back then, either.

I love the design of that old FD gear, I have 2x AE-1 Programs (with kit 50mm F1.8 lenses) that are a pleasure to handle ( I dont use them tho). 





privatebydesign said:


> The FD 300mm f/2.8 SSC Fluorite was pretty special.
> View attachment 192495


----------



## Joules (Aug 29, 2020)

As these two DO lenses are very different from all the ones we've seen before, especially in terms of price, I think we'll see DO in a lot of upcoming Canon Tele lenses.

If that is the case, rebranding a large chunk of the highest end lines from the iconic red to this (in my opinion extremely ugly) green does not make sense.

In any case, these newer lenses are have nothing but the focal length in common with previous DO teles. Slapping something in them that links them to other market segments does not make sense. We don't have separate colors for IS, USM/STM or BR elements, why do we need one for DO?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2020)

At the time, we were led to believe that the green ring meant L quality and signified the special optics.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> At the time, we were led to believe that the green ring meant L quality and signified the special optics.



Yep, and it was then Diffractive Optics' symbol, I'm just musing why it hadn't been continued.

Gold rings were seen on a series of Non-L Ultrasonic Motor (USM) lenses, this series was slowly discontinued over the years.

Silver ring seems to denote STM lenses. I now notice that the RF 600 and 800mm have a silver ring. 

Perhaps a high end RF DO lens will carry the green ring in the future. 






(I forgot about this one)


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 30, 2020)

I give you my permission to get some coloured (your choice) tape and apply it to the end of the lens barrell.
Problem solved. 
Personally, I prefer my long lenses to look anonymous.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 30, 2020)

Canon was way to successful in marketing the red ring L glass that the green ring immediate makes me think it is inferior and the mark I 400 DO and other early DO lenses didn't do it any favours. Going forward I am fully expecting all the fast super-tele lenses to be DO lenses and red ring L lenses.


----------

